# Tinted tank?



## SeaHog (Nov 13, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried tinting the outside of their tank? I just had this crazy idea to apply a reflective tint to the front glass so my fish will not get stressed every time I get close to the tank. Any thoughts?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Never tried it but this seems interesting.:mrgreen:


----------



## SeaHog (Nov 13, 2007)

I think I will give this a shot. So far I have found a number of different brands and types of tint. After reading up on D.I.Y. techniques, it makes perfect sense to apply the same privacy technique you would use on your house windows to your tank. Looking into the tank is like looking outside of your window, so the reflective side of the film is facing the fish and the adhesive material will not disrupt the water quality. I will have to make a business out of this.


----------



## coley (Jun 23, 2007)

Please let me know how this turns out....with pics. I've honestly been thing about doing this to one side of my tank. The tank is near the doorway into the kitchen and the traffic back and forth has to bother them.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmm, what an excellent idea. You know, this would greatly improve the fishes' behavior - depending on the specie I suppose.

I will be following this closely. I bet you can net some cash if you did try to sell these. Good luck. :lol: :lol:


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Well I don;t know if the relfective film is a good idea if it will work like a mirror to the fish. This could stress them out even more and lead to injuries as they try to interact with the fish in the reflection. I have heard some sad stories of mirrors being used on the back of tanks leading to stressed out fish, especially live bearers and semi aggressive fish. 

I would think the non reflective tinting would work fine and not stress out the fish while providing them with some privacy.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

I agree, the mirror tint might further stress them out.

I also think that it's good if the fish see their "keeper" often. Gives them a chance to recognize you and get used to you. I love interacting with my fish...putting my face on one side and they swim towards it, then moving to the other side and they follow. Also if I stick my hand in they come up and nibble on my fingers and let me hold them and feel their fins. In a way it gives me a good feeling that they are used to me and comfortable. That's just my two cents...I know certain fish can be very timid regardless, good luck with whatever you come up with.

Do you have a good amount of hiding spaces? Or plant cover?


----------



## SeaHog (Nov 13, 2007)

Well there's an idea that slipped by while my imagination was running wild. The possibility that the reflective tint may stress them out more is a very interesting perspective. I'll do some more research, and maybe even some live experiments to test this theory. 

I believe I have ample hiding area. I have a 55G tank roughly 48x12x20 with a premanufactured piece of driftwood 16x11, 2 large rocks directly infront of 6 pieces of 18" artificial plant, and 2 small fake caves. I figured that was enough for 6 Buenos Aires Tetras, 7 Serpae Tetras, 8 Tiger Barbs, and 2 Marigold Swordtails. 

I'm still working on the whole posting pictures project because apparently the ones I have are too large to post. Not sure where to go from there, is there a sticky about that?


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

I could be way wrong here.

I've always thought that fish pretty much saw nothing but reflections in the glass anyway. Look in the top of your tank, and look out the side. Do you see outside the tank or a reflection of the inside of your tank?

I've assumed the reason they know when I approach the tank is because they can see my shadow, not me.

I could be way off base with this. But it's my two cents.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

No, I believe they see us just fine. But I'm assuming the darker the room is when the tank lights are on, the harder it is for them to see us, since there is such a bright light by the fish, and we'd be faintly illuminated. 

When you gaze through the top of the water, or look through one side at an adjacent side, you can see a significant reflection, but that's not what the fish see. This all has to do with refractive properties of glass and water. Also, notice how when you look directly through the aquarium, from one side to the opposite side, you can see directly through, and that's what the fish sees when they are looking out.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

SeaHog said:


> I'm still working on the whole posting pictures project because apparently the ones I have are too large to post. Not sure where to go from there, is there a sticky about that?


_How to post pictures_


----------



## cullens089 (Jun 19, 2007)

my friend tinted the back of his tank with black it doesnt look to bad


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Well I don't know for sure what fish see through the tank but when I approach the tank them swarm to me for food. When my children or wife approach the tank they flea in terror. lol.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 1, 2007)

smart fish.....


sounds like a idea for the fish who get freaked out by you..... maybe not for all tanks but for some it sounds like a idea.....


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

fish_4_all said:


> Well I don't know for sure what fish see through the tank but when I approach the tank them swarm to me for food. When my children or wife approach the tank they flea in terror. lol.


 Hahahaha this makes me laugh so much. I can just picture my fish going nuts and the voices of the krill on finding nemo "SWIM AWAY!"


----------

